# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο και μην ξεχνας να πετας ψηλα.

## johnakos32

Σημερα τα ξημεροματα με αφησε και εμενα ο μικρος μου που απο εχθες ηταν χαλια. Ολο το βραδυ τον ειχα διπλα και ξυπναγα ανα διαστηματα να δω αν ειναι ενταξει μεχρι να ξημερωσει ωστε να πω στους γονεις μου να του παρουν οτι χρειαζοταν και το φροντισουν δυστηχως οταν ξυπνησα να δω αν ηταν καλα στις 5 και μιση δεν ηταν ηταν ηδη αργα και ειχε γυρισει τουμπα, δεν καταφερω να το ζησω αυτο το μικρουλι που με καθε νεο πουπουλακι που εβγαζε γεμιζα χαρα αλλα ολη αυτη η  χαρα μου γυρισε σε λυπη το πρωι, ισως ηταν να γινει ισως ομως και οχι αλλα οπως και να εχει εγινε  , πλεον τιποτα δεν εχει σημασια ηρεμησε απο αυτο που υπεφερε κοντα στο σπιτι μου σε ενα παρκακι κατω στο χωμα με ενα κλαδακι γλυστριδα την οποια λατρευε μαζι . Ας ανοιξει τα φτερα του αυτα τα ομορφα φτερα και ας πεταξει προς τα εκει που νομιζει αρκει να ειναι καλα...


πρωτη φορα στεναχωρηκα τοσο πολυ για ενα πουλακι που χανω ετσι αδικα...

----------


## Peri27

κριμα ρε Γιαννη .. δεν ειναι η  μερα σας σημερα εσενα και του Νικου .. πολυ κριμα ...  :Sick0004:  ..

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ κριμα το μικρουλι!  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη λυπαμαι ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ κρίμα... καλό ταξίδι μικρέ!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

τι εγινε σημερα ρε παιδια.....κριμα ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα του.....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι πολυ Γιαννη!  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ για το μικρο φλωράκι!

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα το πουλάκι! Δυστυχώς ο δεύτερος για σήμερα. 
Mitsman χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι φλωρακι. Μάλλον μουλος είναι.  Ας μας πει ο Γιάννης οπότε μπορεί.

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω παιδια λεω οτι η πρωτη φωτο με την 2η λες και δεν ειναι η ιδια ο ενας ειναι καφε και ο αλλος πρασινος και πριν μου πειτε περι φωτισμου κτλ παρατηρηστε λιγο καλυτερα η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια.
Λεω εγω τωρα.

----------


## Vrasidas

Τι ηταν αυτό και δεύτερο πουλάκι μετά του Νίκου;;;!!!
Λυπάμαι φίλε μου για την απώλειά σου.

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμε φιλε.

----------


## euaggelia

Κακη μερα σημερα ....Γιαννη λυπαμαι πολυ :: ...ομως να ξερεις πως θα ειναι παντα μεσα σου

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι ρε γιαννη..... πανδημια επεσε σημερα ρε παιδια???

αρχιζω να φοβαμαι και εγω........

----------


## johnakos32

πρωτα απο ολα θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω για την συμπαρασταση, το πουλακι δυστηχως δεν καταλαβαμε τι ηταν διοτι ηρθε μονο του και με βρηκε μαλλον μουλος με καρδερινια ηταν απο τα ταλευταια συμπερασματα που ειχαμε , τον καιρο που το ειχα εγω ειχε αρχισει το φτερωμα του να περνει μια λαμψη καθως και να εμφανιζονται νεα χρυσαφενια φτερα, Δημητρη δεν ξερω δεν νομιζω να ηταν φλωρακι.....Μαλλον οπως ειχε πει και ο Βασιλης (ABANTON)  πρεπει να ηταν θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο που το ειχε αφησει ο εκτροφεας του μιας και δεν το ηθελε εμενα ομως δεν με απασχολουσε αυτο μιας και λυση ειχα τι να το κανω και χωρος υπηρχε, ο μικρος η μικρη ομως αποφασισε να μας αφησει και πηγε να συναντησει την παπαγαλινα του Νικου. Ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πουλι μονο που στην μια περιπτωση ειναι πρωι και απο τισ πρωτες μερεσ που ηταν στην κατοχη και η δευτερη ειναι νεκρο στις 5 και μιση η ωρα τα ξημερωματα πανω σε μια πετσετα......

----------


## johnakos32

> Εγω παιδια λεω οτι η πρωτη φωτο με την 2η λες και δεν ειναι η ιδια ο ενας ειναι καφε και ο αλλος πρασινος και πριν μου πειτε περι φωτισμου κτλ παρατηρηστε λιγο καλυτερα η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια.
> Λεω εγω τωρα.





οριστε καποιες φωτογραφιες να δεις και να συγκρινεις , προκειτε για το ιδιο ακριβως πουλακι δεν εχω ουτε δευτερο ουτε ανταλαχτικο...

----------


## xristina_konta

Γιαννη λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι, είναι κρίμα.

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι πολύ!  :sad:  :Sick0004:  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν δεν γινοτανε σχολιο και δεν απαντουσες ισως να μην το εθιγα ....

αλλα ειτε ο φωτισμος αλλαζει εντελως τα δεδομενα ,


ειτε αυτο το ατυχο πουλακι ,με τον συγκεκριμενο χρωματισμο στα πουπουλα του λαιμου ,που δειχνει για φλωροκαναρο (και η μυτη ειναι διαφορετικη καπως απο το αλλο )




δεν εχει σχεση με αυτο ,που εχει λευκο προς καφετι λαιμο καρδερινισιο  και μονο στα φτερα πτησης εχει λαδι ανταυγειες που δεν θυμιζουν καθαρη καρδερινα .






Δεν βρισκω το λογο αν ειναι διαφορετικο πουλακι ,να μας τα ανεφερες σαν ξεχωρες περιπτωσεις .Βεβαια παντα αφηνω και μια μικρη περιπτωση ,να παιζει τοσο περιεργο παιχνιδι ο φωτισμος

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν νομιζω πως θα υπερχε λογως να πω ψεματα για ενα τετοιο θεμα και αλλοστε ποιος ο λογως ? θα μπορουσατε να σσυγκρινετε και το βιντεο και να δειτε οτι προκειτε για το ιδιο πουλακι μονο που δεν φαινοταν καλα στην υγεια του , δεν εχω λογω να αναφερω κατι σαν ξεχωριστη περιπτωση αλλοστε φλωροκαναρα φλωρια καρδερινες και καρδερινακαναρα και ου το καθε εξης ουτε μπορω να εχω λογω το ουτε τον χωρο εχω ουτε τα πουλια και δυστηχως ουτε τον εξοπλισμο.εγω αυτο εχω να πω αν θελετε με πιστευετε φυσικα.ισως να φταιει η φωτο ισως και ο φωτισμος ισως και το βελτιωμενο αυτοματα της φωτογραφικης του κινιτου δυο φωτογραφιες ειχα απο το πουλακι και αυτο για το μοιραστω μαζι σας ως τελαυτεα αναμνηση απο αυτον τον επισκεπτη η μια ηταν εκεινη που ανεβασα και η αλλη αυτη  τα συμπερασματα δικα σας για εμενα η φτερουγα ειναι η ιδια περα απο τα πανω πανω φτερακια τα οποια ηταν τα ποιο καινουργια του .
Παντα φιλικα

----------

